# Some classmates consider me a "douchebag" for standing up for myself !



## Miikser18 (Jul 12, 2011)

It is not that I care too much about what those people think about me, but it rather amazes me.

Basically, through all the middle school, when I tried to stand up for myself, people were to demean me physically and mentally. For years I had to put up with it, I fought against it by simply engaging myself to another reality, like the virtual one, or doing art. 
Now, I got to a new class at high school 3 years ago and back then the same trend continued. Even though they physically bullied me less and for two years no incidents with that anymore, they never give up on verbal bullying. Once someone stops with the teasing, another one starts to mock me, and if the boys have a day where they won't say a bad word at me, the stupid judgemental wh0res have to ruin the day. 

Now it amazes me, that those people have the guts to consider me "arrogant" and "egoistic". Like, from ten bad incidents, only in one I might say something that could be "offensive", but somehow they find everything I say or do offensive. 

For example, I have always been helping out one of my deskmate who is not the most brilliant head, by handing him my graded tests and helping him with the exercises, even with the tests. He has helped me too some times, but marginally. I have also offered a lot of help to the people with lending out stuff like glue sticks, extra pens, scissors, paper, answers for the tests etc.

Now, this one, ONE f---ing time I refused to hand him out our group work paper to him, even stopped my other classmate from doing this, said that this was our group's hard work and he should do it on his own. Some of the douchebags heard it over and he asked about why I was not giving the paper. After I said him the same thing, he said out loud "What? Are you a moron ! Next time you need help, we are gonna show you the middle finger!". and it culminated with a argument on my class facebook community. They called me an arrogant one who never helps classmates and "our class should stick together". 

What all of this has thought me? 
All the years of injustice has only thought me, that there can be only two solutions: 1) To run far away from them, change the location and never speak a word with them 2) Run a bullet through their poor excuses of brains.

And I am not even like ultra nerd, computer freak, a virgin, fat kid, disabled, mentally unstable, gay or any of the stereotypes. Pretty normal kid, except the occasional SA. . .


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow. Just reading that pisses me off. What idiots.


----------



## Miikser18 (Jul 12, 2011)

kanra said:


> Wow. Just reading that pisses me off. What idiots.


That's what they are. . .

Even though they have some limits, they are only there because going too far in tooling with me (like going from verbal into physical bullying) could earn them bad cred in the eyes of the other classmates, especially some girls that see me as a kind and interesting guy (not a nice guy though, I am far too eccentric classmate to earn that label). Those couple of girls have even said some stuff in my defense.

Like the time at some camp where one douchebag consistenly picked on me when there was some military-themed stuff and I didn't memorized my place in the formation line during the drill (in english, roughly like "hey, you so slow, see this guy, he's so ****ed up, doesn't understand a ****") , the couple of girls told him like "ok that's enough, leave him alone don't be so mean with him" and afterwards there was some hiking stuff in groups and I got in their team and I was doing nice in their team and stuff. But nevertheless, there are some attention-seeking bimbo chicks that side with the bullies every time, but I know that this only shows the shallowness of them, not me. .

Yet still, they never cease to amaze. Just when I think that "hey, they are people like you and me. Not so bad dudes. Finally I am accepted for being myself . . ." then out of nowhere one of the douchebags stir up a new trouble, or clings on a minor one and makes it look like a offense was made from my side.

If you guys have experienced something similar, feel free to share the stories in this thread


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

..... I guess I'll post a few things if you don't mind! XP

Luckily in middle school people just thought I was stupid, so they never asked me for help. Well, I did get bullied and outcasted. In gym class there wasn't a single girl that wasn't fashion-obsessed and didn't have a ton of friends, and I got left out. You can imagine I got put down and bullied a lot. But that's unrelated to your situation.

In my old high school SO many people were against me and hated my guts, it wasn't even funny. Like a third or half of the school (it was a pretty big school too) knew me as "blond *****" and they always found ways to criticize me in one way or another, but they never said anything directly at me, they always said it behind my back and loud enough so I can hear. Sometimes they did direct it directly at me though. Anyway, they called me a retard, arrogant nerd girl (no idea how nerd and retard go together, but how would I know? They're the ones who called me that), lesbian, stalker, creep... All sorts of **** and rumors that spread around to everyone. Even the people that I initially got along with (and actually liked me) heard the rumors from their friends and avoided me. This kept going on and on up to the point where all those kids kind of monitored me to complain about how creepy I am and how I stare at everyone and how I'm such an arrogant nerd with mental issues, and how I'm always after THEM -- specifically them. They always think that I'm obsessed with them (like, them individually, both girls and boys) and how I stalk them on facebook and how I always glare at them with hatred or lust depending on who thinks I watch them... I didn't even know half of the people who were complaining about me like that.

They also lied about other things. There was this kid that was of below average intelligence who was poor and "gangster," and he had another girl friend (who acted the same) and they hated me since the first day of school. At least once a day I'd hear "I want to kick that nerd *****'s ***" from the girl, and the guy would say "yeah. I want to watch you beat the **** out of her." One day the guy was complaining about how I told him that "you're immature, you should grow up, and you're stupid," and he got a pity party. Except I NEVER EVEN TOLD him those things. It was ridiculous. And I never told any of the other people anything mean or rude. I never did anything to anyone else, yet I got the nickname "blond *****."

Anyway, yeah. So all those kids, about 1/3 to 1/2 the school, decided they all despised me. They planned to eventually beat me up. As time progressed, the rumors and hatred built up and they very nearly would have beat me up unless I had moved to another country. (Uh... I hope that somehow relates to your situation? XD)

So... That experience left me paranoid and with social anxiety. Naturally, lol.
(Sorry for the length of that...)


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

You two kids don't have to worry, you're not alone I endured the same stuff when I was in school so you're justified to feel angry about it. But you both seem like nice people, and the thing is, it's middle school so don't let it get to you, some students just haven't grown up and be mature and not hate people for no reason. The best thing to do is let go of all that anger, because it won't really be of use, just let it go you won't see them again and if you do, sock it to them.


----------



## Miikser18 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your story, Kanra. Don't worry about your story being unrelated, it completely fits along the frames of school bulling. The people for your school seem really mean, leaves an impression as if they were jealous of something you had. According to you story, I can tell that they were jealous of that you were not so mindless and shallow like them 



Dissonance said:


> You two kids don't have to worry, you're not alone I endured the same stuff when I was in school so you're justified to feel angry about it. But you both seem like nice people, and the thing is, it's middle school so don't let it get to you, some students just haven't grown up and be mature and not hate people for no reason. The best thing to do is let go of all that anger, because it won't really be of use, just let it go you won't see them again and if you do, sock it to them.


Thanks ! 

I agree with your post. My experience with them douchebags has shown that trying to compete against them all alone is futile. They are annoyed by everything you do. It's not a good feeling when you see someone being out of their mind and rude about even the simplest and most normal things, just because it's coming from your person.

When there's something good happening to you, they get jealous and when there's something bad, they mock you for that. Oh, and you gotta love that when you have something they want from you, they are all like nice and polite, and when they get that, you cease to exist for them, but when you deny them the thing, they annoy the **** out of you by repeating the question over and over. When they realize that they are not gonna get it from you, they complain that you are mean, arrogant and egoistic.

In my class there is one especially sleazy ginger guy who has been sarcastic to me all of the time, then he wanted buy a drawing from me (drawing is my hobby) and he was really nice and polite, throwing nice wishes and words here and there. After I got done with it, he liked it and paid as promised. After that I thought that he's gonna respect me some more, but he didn't as he went on with the sarcasm and indirect complaining.

The working tactics for me is to avoid them as much as possible.

I know that I am not perfect and my anxiety and a bit of impatience makes me look insecure, naive or absent-minded. But even in all that, I never make an attempt to offend someone in person. I do have a tendency to be really critical about some stuff, but I have always argumented those critical opinions really well, based on my best knowledge. The good thing is, even if you lose this argument, you can learn from it and form a different perspective on a topic. Attacking a person, on the other hand, trusting your instincts only, belongs to an animal kingdom. If you should ever get involved in such fight, you can be sure that there are no rules in a brawl. It's not a big deal to get yourself a pocket knife and keep the ****er away from touch. Counts as a self defense in any case where the aggressor is the other side :roll


----------

